# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  حفل تخرج مدرسة دار الحكمة (أنشودة)

## الحـوووت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


نشيدة (*قلبي نواسي الهوى*) لحفل نخرج الكوكبة 12 , *لمدرسة دار الحكمة الثانوية بالقطيف*.


كلمات الأستاذ القدير: *نضال إبراهيم آل رمضان*
ألحان: *عباس الشافعي*
إنشاد: *طلاب ثالث ثانوي*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5DvK4nHsLc

----------


## abuammar

أبيات القصيدة الشعرية جميلة و الألحان روعة و الإلقاء مميز 

1000 1000 مبرووووووك للجميع على التخرج من  
المرحلة الثانوية مقدماً 

و حياة دراسية و عملية قادمة موفقة إن شاء الله تعالى  

 :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*تشكر على الطرح 
جاري الاستماع*

----------


## مدرستي البيان

*مشكووور على الطرح , ألحانها رائعه والكلمات أروع .*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هالمدرسه الكل يمدحها 

وموضوع مميز

----------


## ارسم العشق

ابيات القصيده مره جميله
يعطيك العافيه
وباالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## الدرالنجفي

الله على ديج ليام بثانويه هالمدرسه وااايد يمدحوونها وفيها مدرسين من خيرت الشبااب بالقطيف وااعوون ملتزمون بطلابهم الله يسامح المدير كنت ناوي ادخلها بعد التخرج
 من التوسطه بس مديرها الله يدكره بالخير الخنيزي اعتقد قالي اطلع على مدرسة اليمامه وانا من سكان الناصره واقوله انا قريب لمدرسه ليش توديني هناك وانا طالع من الباب شاافني ولد عمي وقااال ليش طالع ماسجلت وكان يدرس بيها قال ليه مااالي نصيب ادرس بدرا الحكمه وقال لي ولد عمي مااعليك منه تعااال قلت لا قالها لي روح الله يسامحه هالمدير لا وفوق هدا صاحب ابوي بعد

----------


## عاشق البيان

ولله انك تصدق اخويي المدير .........

----------


## coming legend

مشكور قصيدة جميلة و شعر جميل
مبروك للجميع التخرج

----------


## سراب الليل

مشكورين على الطرح انا وحد من هل الدفعه 

تحياتي لكم

----------


## عشق النهار

انشووده جداً روعه ... جميله..

شكراً على الطرح

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

رائعة بارك الله بيكم

----------

